# Heavily damaged Jet JMD-18... is it worth it?



## better-lathe-than-never (Aug 19, 2022)

I picked up a Jet JMD-18 machine yesterday that has been damaged (fell off a trailer on a highway).  I got it for free hoping I can bring it to an ok shape to use it in my shop.  Here is the damage assessment with some gory picks:

It has a broken column, missing idler pulley, and all of the hand cranks are missing.  There is also a small visible crack in the head casting.

Surprised at a high price of the spare parts for this machine - just the idler pulley was some $255 bucks... wondering if there are cheaper alternatives (Rong Fu parts)?

Assuming I can weld the column back into place, would it be worth fixing the rest of it or are these cracks the death blow to such equipment.


----------



## woodchucker (Aug 19, 2022)

if it fell off a truck, while driving, it is likely not worth anything except parts. sell the good parts.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 19, 2022)

It could be done, but you don't know what else you'll find in the process.  If it were free, maybe, but it'll be a long row to hoe to get it up and running.  You'll need a friend with a big lathe to rebuild the column.  The cracked spider is probably no big deal.  Yes, that is a Jet Rong Fu, so Rong Fu salvage parts should fit just about everywhere from what I can see.  Personally, the time I'd have to put in is at too high a premium to make it work out economically.  My vacation time is $50/hr, so that's my own reality check when I'm tempted.  Makes it easier to walk away, right?


----------



## better-lathe-than-never (Aug 19, 2022)

pontiac428 said:


> The cracked spider is probably no big deal. .. Makes it easier to walk away, right?


I'm assuming you mean the Idler base (JMD-080) - that in itself isn't too bad ($130) but the idler pulley that's supporting is missing ($260) + bearing ($50) + shaft + some other bits and pieces that hold it upright... all in all about $500 - for these bits alone.  When sourcing them from JET...


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 19, 2022)

That, and for some reason handwheels accrue a premium charge for simply being handwheels.  Huh.  Assuming all else is well, you're in a decent spot for cost, albeit with a lot of labor.  They are good little mills when they're up and running and dialed in.

I'd manufacture a new column from tube stock rather than welding that one.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 19, 2022)

You could use it without the idler pulley and just cobble the rest of it back together- if the spindle seems to work ok that is
Obviously you don't want to spend much on it. I wouldn't. Does the motor even work?
-Mark
ps I would have loved to see that thing tumbling down the freeway, cars swerving to avoid it  LOL
Fun
Fun
Fun
On the autobahn


----------



## Aaron_W (Aug 19, 2022)

better-lathe-than-never said:


> I'm assuming you mean the Idler base (JMD-080) - that in itself isn't too bad ($130) but the idler pulley that's supporting is missing ($260) + bearing ($50) + shaft + some other bits and pieces that hold it upright... all in all about $500 - for these bits alone.  When sourcing them from JET...



Keep in mind you can occasionally find used but fully functional Rong Fu clones at the $500-1000 price range, sometimes with tooling. $1000-1500 for a good one is quite common. Spending $500+ on parts to maybe fix it doesn't seem like a great deal.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 19, 2022)

That’ll buff right out.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 19, 2022)

I payed $850 for mine. 

I’d part it out or sell it to someone who wants to build a custom what’s it. 

John


----------



## better-lathe-than-never (Aug 19, 2022)

matthewsx said:


> That’ll buff right out.


In about a year + of heavy labor, toil and cursing...


----------



## better-lathe-than-never (Aug 19, 2022)

markba633csi said:


> Does the motor even work?


Well, the plug that it has (NEMA X Y W) doesn't fit into my 220V receptacle for my welder, so I can't test it quickly.


----------



## sdelivery (Aug 19, 2022)

Rong fu clone?


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 19, 2022)

better-lathe-than-never said:


> Well, the plug that it has (NEMA X Y W) doesn't fit into my 220V receptacle for my welder, so I can't test it quickly.


That motor is assuredly dual voltage. You can change the input under the cover of the little metal box on the left hand side of the machine.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## better-lathe-than-never (Aug 19, 2022)

pontiac428 said:


> That motor is assuredly dual voltage. You can change the input under the cover of the little metal box on the left hand side of the machine.


Thanks pontiac - that will make it easier to test


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 19, 2022)

I’m in the camp that its salvage. It will never be as accurate as it was. Especially if you try to weld that column. And like most things the parts are insanely expensive. Everything is that way. You might get lucky by going through Grizzly if they are the same but the clones are not always the same as the original and some Grizzly parts don’t fit my RF30. 

If the motor, pulleys,lead screws, split nuts and spindle are good I’ll bet you can sell them on eBay.


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 19, 2022)

Sometimes the parts are worth more than the sum of the whole . This is most likely one of those cases .


----------



## better-lathe-than-never (Aug 19, 2022)

I'm leaning towards salvage/part out also at this point.


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 19, 2022)

If the X split nut is ok and the same as mine I’d be interested.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 19, 2022)

After owning a salvage lathe that was dropped on its face before I owned it I would never go through that again. 

There will very likely be parts that you can’t see that are broken and you won’t find them until it’s too late. 

John


----------



## Aaron_W (Aug 19, 2022)

matthewsx said:


> After owning a salvage lathe that was dropped on its face before I owned it I would never go through that again.
> 
> There will very likely be parts that you can’t see that are broken and you won’t find them until it’s too late.
> 
> John



Even when the parts are readily available the costs add up quickly. I picked up an Enco 9x20 a few years ago. It needed some change gears and some other misc small parts, crank handles etc which I was able to get from Grizzly but added up to $200-300, plus another $150 for a QCTP. I only paid $300 for it, so I'm still well under its resale value, but even little stuff adds up quickly. 

I'm all for fixing up an old machine, but that Bolton of yours taught me a lesson too. Don't try to fix a Bolton.


----------



## 682bear (Aug 20, 2022)

HGR in Birmingham has a Rong Fu on 'last chance' clearance right now for $297... if you could acquire it (it wouldn't hurt to make a lower offer), and use the wrecked one for parts...?

Maybe make one good machine from two...

-Bear


----------



## better-lathe-than-never (Aug 20, 2022)

682bear said:


> HGR in Birmingham has a Rong Fu on 'last chance' clearance right now for $297...


Don't know what that is... store, user?


----------



## better-lathe-than-never (Aug 20, 2022)

I tested the motor yesterday on 220V - it runs buttery smooth.   It's sooo quiet and powerful.  

Tonight I took the spindle pulley off and removed the plastic cover to take a look at the head casting underneath....  not good.  There are three cracks in the casting.


----------



## rwm (Aug 20, 2022)

That's toast. Parts only.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 21, 2022)

That's it, throw in the towel.  Tear the rest down for parts.


----------



## 682bear (Aug 21, 2022)

better-lathe-than-never said:


> Don't know what that is... store, user?



Www.hgrinc.com

Used machinery dealer with stores in Ohio, Alabama, and Texas.

-Bear


----------



## better-lathe-than-never (Aug 21, 2022)

pontiac428 said:


> That's it, throw in the towel.  Tear the rest down for parts.


Sadly, and with a heavy heart, I agree.


----------



## better-lathe-than-never (Aug 22, 2022)

Maybe if I sell enough of the parts I'll buy this - just popped up:








						Central Machinery 33686 Milling Drilling Machine - tools - by owner...
					

Central Machinery benchtop Milling Drilling machine model 33686 with R-8 spindle. Powerful motor, variable spindle speeds (120 - 2500 RPM) and ground ways permit precision machining of any standard...



					denver.craigslist.org


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 22, 2022)

better-lathe-than-never said:


> Maybe if I sell enough of the parts I'll buy this - just popped up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As the former owner and improver of a Central Machinery Rong Fu, I wholeheartedly support this!  Make sure it is the older Taiwan version (looks like it) and avoid the China versions that came out after Y2k.  The Taiwan HF RF-30's are equal to the Jet versions in fit and finish.


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 23, 2022)

markba633csi said:


> You could use it without the idler pulley and just cobble the rest of it back together- if the spindle seems to work ok that is
> Obviously you don't want to spend much on it. I wouldn't. Does the motor even work?
> -Mark
> ps I would have loved to see that thing tumbling down the freeway, cars swerving to avoid it  LOL
> ...


If you are referencing the song Autobahn by Kraftwerk. The lyric is in German "Fahren" not "Fun" which means "Drive" in English.


----------

